

Few days left for early bird admission to MassChallenge  - PMHacker

Only few days left for early bird admission to MassChallenge startup competition with $1M in prices http://www.masschallenge.org/. If you are going to apply let me know if you need endorsements.
======
AndrewGCook
I was a $50,000 winner in MassChallenge 2010 and it's a great organization.
I've written a few blog posts on my experiences there. Hope they are helpful:

7 Startup Lessons Learned as a MassChallenge Finalist - <http://bit.ly/cojZkt>

How to Create a Killer MassChallenge Application - <http://bit.ly/ecwRxV>

How to Make it as a MassChallenge Finalist - <http://bit.ly/gLT5ne>

------
fvds
I strongly encourage all startups (being founded, just founded or around for
years) to apply to MassChallenge 2011. They can only gain from it. Olivier
Boss (Energesis Pharmaceuticals, a MassChallenge 2010 award winner)

------
katieben
Thanks, considering it - do you know of a list of 2010 MassChallenge startups?

~~~
pun279
<http://masschallenge.org/finalists/2010>

